# Rabbit hates being picked up



## giddyupalfie (18 February 2013)

How can I get him used to being held? I don't necessarily want him to stay in my arms for a length of time for cuddles etc. because I know he doesn't enjoy it, but enough to be able to get him from his cage to his run daily? At the moment, I pick him up and put him in a cardboard box and take him to his run in that. I also do the same when I take him back in the evening. I read somewhere that for rabbits that don't like being carried, it's good to get them used to being in a box/bucket or something similar rather than carrying them around.

He's not a grumpy rabbit, he's a sociable little thing and has never bitten anyone, he's just really uncomfortable being picked up. Any suggestions on how to get him used to it?


----------



## catxx (18 February 2013)

99.9% of rabbits detest being picked up. I only ever pick mine up for health checks. They both stomp at me in disgust when they're put back down again.

I recommend building something so he can get from his hutch to his run on his own steam. At the moment you risk him turning on you as he starts to view your hands as a threat! Systems like the Runaround system are great for that! 
http://www.runaround.co.uk/

Rabbits really need to have 24/7 access to a run anyway.


----------



## GinaB (18 February 2013)

Like catxx, I only hold mine for health checks. They always clamber to get nose rubs mind you! My have a little enclosed bunny runway so they always have run access


----------



## giddyupalfie (18 February 2013)

I am getting him a new hutch with a run joined soon... Just got a few bills that I need to pay off first  I just wanted to see if there was any way that I could get him to realise that he is safe. I thought he would realise by now that every time he gets picked up to be put into his box that he is going into his run but obviously not


----------



## Montyforever (18 February 2013)

Mine must be strange then! He loves his cuddles


----------



## GinaB (18 February 2013)

I used to own the sweetest little lop that used to climb onto my knee for a cuddle


----------



## heebiejeebies (18 February 2013)

Montyforever said:



			Mine must be strange then! He loves his cuddles 

Click to expand...

Mine too, he sleeps in my arms, so cute


----------



## giddyupalfie (18 February 2013)

I used to know a mini lop who would literally sit on ur lap all day if you let him


----------



## fallenangel123 (18 February 2013)

It's a very predatory thing picking up a rabbit. Their mothers don't carry them about when they are born so basically anything that does is going to eat them. Some get used to it though and enjoy a cuddle. I find laying a bunny on its back in your arms will often calm them down, particularly young bunnies who remember it as suckling position.


----------



## GinaB (19 February 2013)

You should NEVER place a rabbit on its back! It doesn't relax it, it goes into a trance and studies show their heart rate considerably heightens due to the stress! 

People do use it for short term things such as nail clipping or cleaning bums, but it really isn't advised.


----------



## Princess_shamrock (19 February 2013)

I have 3 rabbits and 2 guinni pigs and I only hold them when checking there nails etc they are in 2 big pens 2m by 750mm and have big boxes as beds I don't really have to be held although I do sometimes go in and sit with them. My guinni pigs once caught like to scurry on my shoulder


----------

